# Soundtrack to the road



## Tengu91 (Aug 27, 2018)

What songs hype you up and convince you to live the life you've chosen? I love music, and as I've gone more places and learned more about myself I've found my taste expanding. Below is a YouTube playlist I put together when I was finding the courage to quit my job and leave everything behind, plus some stuff that resonates with me now more than it ever did only a short 5 months ago. Anybody else gotten any good suggestions, or what do you think the soundtrack of your own life would be? I realize this doesn't have much to do with squatting or hitching or hopping or anarchy or any of the other typical threads, but I grew up finding peace in music. As I grew older, it's where I found strength. Now, it's where I draw inspiration. I see people posting YouTube videos of songs every now and again, and even if I don't necessarily like the song I still love knowing it has such a profound impact on like-minded individuals, and I feel like I can get to know someone just a little bit better through their musical tastes...I'm still new to the world of traveling. And even though I've never really chatted with any of you aside from the few pen pals I'm making here, I still respect that a lot of you have freely given up a life of relative comfort, or are at least making the absolute best of a bad situation. I'm curious as to what sort of music drives you, and I'm even more eager to see what it does to me.

"Are you there Margaret? It's me, God" - The Lawrence Arms
"100 Resolutions" - The Lawrence Arms
"Give it All" - Rise Against
"Anywhere but Here" - Rise Against
"Paper Wings" - Rise Against
"Rumors of my Demise have been Greatly Exaggerated" - Rise Against
"Look What Happened" - Less Than Jake
"Taking Chances" - Chunk! No, Captain Chunk!
"The Downfall of Us All" - A Day to Remember
"We Got This" - A Day to Remember
"Top of the World" - Greek Fire
"Bada Bing Wit' A Pipe" - Four Year Strong
"Go Down in History" - Four Year Strong
"Experience" - Trapt
"The Taste of Ink" - The Used
"I Lived" - One Republic
"Car Crash" - Matt Nathanson
"Everything I Own Fits in this Backpack" - The Wonder Years
"Came out Swinging" - The Wonder Years


----------



## Benji91 (Aug 28, 2018)

Here's some of my soundtrack -

Another Fucking Winter - Phat Meegz
(We Are) The Road Crew - Motorhead
Ballad of Dwight Fry - Alice Cooper
Opression - Stringo
Fuck It - Days n Daze
Easy Bay Night - Rancid
What's The Deal - 28 Days  
Drain You - Nirvana
It's O.K. - Dead Moon
Drowning in Paradise - Hang (there's a full band version online, but I love Chris playing it acoustic and my goofy ass face in the vid for 2 seconds)
Gay Rude Boys Unite - Leftover Crack
Together in Brohood - Order 66
This Land is Our Land - Woody Guthrie
Somewhere in the World It's Midnight - Street Sweeper Social Club 
Thirteen - Johnny Cash

Links are to local artists from back home, check 'em out!

Music is a huge part of my life, and my soundtrack changes with my moods.

Always up for a chat if you're chasing new mates.


----------



## TheWhiteTrashKing (Aug 28, 2018)

_Link: https://open.spotify.com/user/jbodymod/playlist/4DpBytAX1Fzq7vkBz5oOPf?si=vcvbWi5wS4mzHLQx0DbQtw_​


----------



## travelingheathen (Aug 28, 2018)

When life gets fuckin' shitty, Suicidal Tendencies: You can't bring me down.


----------



## AAAutin (Aug 28, 2018)

"Brandenburg" - Beirut

"The Calendar Hung Itself" - Bright Eyes

"Cape Canaveral" - Conor Oberst

"Country Roads" - Me First & The Gimme Gimmes (cover)

"Desperado" - Rihanna

"Dónde Está la Playa" - The Walkmen

"Diamonds & Gold" - Tom Waits

"Half-Light II (No Celebration)" - Arcade Fire

"Helicopter (Whitey Version)" - Bloc Party

"Hundred Mile High City" - Ocean Colour Scene

"I Walked All The Way from East St. Louis" - Mississippi Fred McDowell

"Jacqueline" - Franz Ferdinand

"Midnight City" - m83

"New York" - Cat Power (cover)

"Obedear" - Purity Ring

"Oh! Sweet Nuthin'" - The Velvet Underground

"On the Rhodes Again" - Morcheeba

"The Passenger" - Iggy Pop

"Riders on the Storm" - The Doors

"Road Trippin'" - RHCP

"Skip Town" - Aesop Rock

"Straight at the Sun" - Murder By Death

"There's Something Not as Valid When the Scenery is a Postcard" - The Faint

"Things Behind The Sun" - Nick Drake

"Vittorio E" - Spoon

"Wolf Like Me" - TV on the Radio

"Wolves" - Kanye West


----------



## atomicnumber9 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hear my train a comin' - Jimi Hendrix
I wish I knew how it would feel to be free - Nina Simone
& long funk mixes. It's good to groove, keeps the spirits high.


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 28, 2018)

Dude, great thread idea. I like it alot.



Benji91 said:


> Fuck It - Days n Daze



This^^^^

The first time I heard Days N Daze I was like, "the fuck have you been all my life?!" (I like, JUST, discovered them)

Misanthropic Drunken Loner is another one.

I'm all about the classics:

King of the road - Roger Miller

Pretty much anything by Hank Williams, Johnny Cash, or Jerry Reed

Boss DJ - Sublime

Train Train - blackfoot

But this one. THIS ONE. is where its at...


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 28, 2018)

AAAutin said:


> "The Calendar Hung Itself" - Bright Eyes
> 
> "Cape Canaveral" - Conor Oberst
> 
> ...



epic list, made my nipples hard to be quite honest


----------



## balaperdida (Aug 28, 2018)

_Link: https://youtu.be/ZN6SaPKbyxc_​

Velvet underground-run run run

Gogol bordello-passport

Manu chao-malegria

Visionariea-pangaea

Split lip rayfield-never make it home

Taxpayers-invader

Ray condo and his richochets-hadicillin boogie

Operation ivy-junkies runnin dry

A tribe called quest-keep it movin

Mano negra-out of time man


----------



## Tengu91 (Aug 29, 2018)

LOTS of new music for me to scope out and discover! Thanks for sharing your playlists, everyone! I'm excited to dive into all of these songs and more in the coming days.


----------



## Benji91 (Aug 29, 2018)

Ooo a couple more just came to mind 

Dark Was The Night, Cold Was the Ground - Blind Willie Johnson 

Am I Ever Gonna See Your Face Again - the Angels 

Dead Heart - Midnight Oil 

5000 Cigarettes - Frenzal Rhomb


----------



## balaperdida (Aug 29, 2018)

I really can't recommend this band and album more. Are these cats really so unknown or have I been spending time with the wrong people? Yall should dig it around here


_Link: https://taxpayers.bandcamp.com/album/god-forgive-these-bastards-songs-from-the-forgotten-life-of-henry-turner-2012_​


_Link: https://youtu.be/Nm-eiCR_PqA_​


----------

